# A little trolling 6 miles from the house



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

We planned on running to the Bahamas for some yellowfin and marlin action but the seas were 6' as we left the inlet. We heard some fish were being caught real close to home so we stayed. We started with a 30+\- lb bull dolphin then a blackfin, then 1/3 on sailfish then as we were reeling up to call it (on the last rod!!) another big dolphin which turned into 3 big dolphin. Great day! 1 sail, 4 big dolphin & a blackfin landed.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Outstanding Bullshark.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice fish, sounds like a great day!
Where is the house?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice! Well done bullshark


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Hobe Sound/Stuart, Fl. The drop off to blue water is very close and the Bahamas are a 2 hour boat ride plus we get the tropical inshore species. It's a great fishing place that's far enough away from Miami, Ft. Lauderdale and WPB. Cool place!


----------

